# New EV Buy



## gggvan (Nov 23, 2019)

Anyone have the new Kia EV ? Thinking between that and the tesla base model as second car replacement.

Already have 2015 leaf sl  happy with thst.


----------



## begreen (Nov 25, 2019)

Kia Niro EV? Looks pretty nice, but I stopped at the $45-51K sticker price.


----------



## gggvan (Dec 6, 2019)

begreen said:


> Kia Niro EV? Looks pretty nice, but I stopped at the $45-51K sticker price.



we took a test drive, was not impressed. very rough ride. lot's of drive train noise. my 2015 leaf feels like a caddy conmpared,  at 253 mi range, you're paying for the battery.


----------



## begreen (Dec 6, 2019)

Good to know.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 17, 2019)

Kia and Hyundia ,i keep hearing that great warranty is essential as engine and transmission replacements are needed all too often.


----------



## SpaceBus (Dec 17, 2019)

I've always liked the Kia Soul, but hated the drivetrain options. H/K four cylinder engines sound like tractor engines to me. BEV solves those issues for me. It's a shame to hear the ride is loud and uncomfortable, I just read a Car and Driver review earlier today that said the Niro was actually one of the best entry level EVs on the market. I hope the currently unreleased in the US Soul EV is better. I'm not looking for sporty, comfortable and capable of handling heaved up roads is most important to me.


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 17, 2019)

My guess is buy the cheapest used EV that meets your needs. Battery technology is still rapidly changing and depreciation is going to kill resale in the future.  II suspect at some point it may make sense to take older EVs and install upgraded battery packs. Of course up north rust will still eat them up long before they stop running.


----------



## gggvan (Jul 25, 2020)

We went with the Model S. I know,  jumping on the bandwagon.


----------



## begreen (Jul 25, 2020)

That's a big leap from the Leaf and a much bigger car. New or used?


----------



## gggvan (Jul 25, 2020)

2020, it's the wife's car, I still have my leaf,  not that I go anywhere anymore.


----------



## semipro (Jul 26, 2020)

gggvan said:


> We went with the Model S. I know,  jumping on the bandwagon.


That's a very nice car. 
I drove one we had at work and it made it tough to jump in my car to drive home afterward.


----------



## gggvan (Aug 8, 2020)

semipro said:


> That's a very nice car.
> I drove one we had at work and it made it tough to jump in my car to drive home afterward.



The only knock I have is that it's difficult to get out of the front seats,  probably cause its so low to the ground. Actually,  my leaf is more comfortable to sit in for longer periods.


----------

